# Buccochromis Nototaenia



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone ever had any, and does anyone have info about this species. I seen the one on the site,but doesn't have the select article on them.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

I have seven now with the largest being 6.5" (male in pic below). This species is definetly one of the most active I've ever owned, they rarely stop swimming. You will need a large tank with a lot of open space.

My alpha male is the calmest of the group, rarely showing aggression to any inhabitants in the tank.The other 6 do show more aggression, though it is mostly conspecific (within their own species).

If you have a large tank (the bigger the better) I would definitely recommend this species, the males attain beautiful coloration as they mature and the females are not colorless as they have yellow in their pelvic, anal, and lower half of the caudal fins.

Around 5.5" to 6" in this pic.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank You,your info. has been helpful.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

What do you feed yours? or what do they prefer to eat besides fish? :lol: Which do you like better your Rhoadesii or your Notonaetia? and why? My fish are coming wed., I'm excited,especially to see the Notonaetia.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Scollie said:


> What do you feed yours? or what do they prefer to eat besides fish? :lol: Which do you like better your Rhoadesii or your Notonaetia? and why? My fish are coming wed., I'm excited,especially to see the Notonaetia.


All you really need is a good quality pellet. I feed NLS exclusively. If you would like, you can add an occasional treat like frozen mysis shrimp or krill.

The rhoadesii I've just recently added to this tank and its a single 3.5" to 4" male so we'll see how it goes with him.
My two favs would be the rostratus and nototaenia, both for their looks and personalities.

Here is an updated pic from the other day. A few more in the photography section if you want to check them out.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks,nice looking fish,just curious do you have pics. of the Rosatus


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Here is my most recent pic of the alpha male at around 8"










And one from a few months ago


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice pics.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Im wondering if Scollie thinks that the Rhoadesii is Buccochromis... it would make more sense him asking for your comparison if that were the case.

Scollie - BigFishNerd's Rhoadesii is Chilotilapia.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like your Fusso has some red, orange and yellow in his sides. I can't wait untill I start seeing some color in mine  . John I am always impressed by your fish :thumb:


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I did think they nwere from the same family.Thanks. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I did think they were from the same family.Thanks. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

The company is going to send me 6 buccochromis replacements,I hope it works,really looking forward to this fish.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

there is a buccochromis rhoadesii,but you have the c. rhoadesii and I didn't catch that.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh yes, I was trying to draw the distinction between the two species. I personally think B. Rhoadesii is nicer than C. Rhoadesii.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Me too.


----------

